# Traits Seen In Grady Pups



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

Am curious about folks who have bought Grady pups and what personalities, etc they are seeing in his offspring. I know some sires produce offspring with certain traits and was wondering what is seen in Grady's puppies.

KM


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

Have a 5 month old pup now that is all go outside, but as soon as we get inside she has her spot with toys right by my feet. Couldn't ask for a better pup.

Even through teething right now she is going out to retrieve and coming back every time with bumper to hand. As soon as I take it she is looking out for the next one.


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

The Dam has something to do it with also, but our Grady pup who is now owned by Keith Backer, is an amazing dog. Personality is so loving and kind, runs super stylish, and is now QAA.

I wouldn't hesitate in a second to get a Grady pup.

Loren


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

maliretriever said:


> Am curious about folks who have bought Grady pups and what personalities, etc they are seeing in his offspring. I know some sires produce offspring with certain traits and was wondering what is seen in Grady's puppies.
> 
> KM


I'm a Golden guy but have run against a number of Grady pups in Derby. One thing that seems to be consistent is in their marking ability.


----------



## JBell (Feb 10, 2011)

derby points seem to be a trait that he passes on well.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I was going to say pretty colored ribbons;-).


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

I love my approx. 8 month old Grady X HRCH UH Pepper BLF. She is very light and atheletic - will probably mature around 60 lb or so. She has shown a lot of natural talent so far, excellent marker - running singles up to 250, just starting doubles -, she is just getting to toe-hitch in force-fetch(tail end of my program before CC). A bit slow in FF, but making progress. Sensitive temperament, but not weiny about it. Just doesn't need much. 

Love her! Watch out you FT people, 2014 National winner will be from Indiana:razz:


----------



## Bamaboy (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a 2 yeard old Grady pup. A real pleasure to train.... a total team player with a huge desire to please. Excellent marker but strength is definitely his blinds. Tremendous drive in the field but can switch it off in the home. Tremendous around kids and other dogs. Frankly, he is everything I could ask for in a retriever. Like the dog so much, I just put a deposit on another Grady litter due later this year.


----------



## ClaytonT (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a 15 wk old female Grady pup out of a Ranger female. Absolutely love her couldn't ask for a better puppy. She is extremely driven and a marking fool, but very smart and will do anything to please. Also like everybody else said they can really turn it off inside and chill out. Would definitely recommend one


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Great to read a few of these posts. My 10 month old Grady pup out of the same bitch that produced a 22 pt. derby dog that went to Mr. Danny is doing well.
Little problem with FF. Did not like the double T. Awesome swim-by. Did great on pattern blinds and even better with PB with diversions.
A little cheaty but that is trainable.
Looks like he will be a great blind running dog.
Can flat out mark. Great OB and line manners also.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have one that just turned a yr old(I didn't get him until he was 9 months) He is by far the fastest, strongest bird/bumper crazy dog I have trained. Took me a little while to get him under control(kinda) but if you got in his way when a bird went down your in trouble. And you might want to not get in his way on the way back either. He doesn't seem to be the greatest marker but has got alot better the past few weeks. He also seems to get hot a lot faster than my other dogs but I guess it's because his motor is in overdrive. I'd get another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

My 14 month female if very very fast. Great marker very smart and easy to train. Very strong swimmer i would have another in a heart beat. She is on the small side i expect she will weigh about 50. What i have seen out of grady pups is the big motor. One other thing is the ones i have seen have about the same head, they all look alike.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Here is mine. Guess he is around 65 to 70 lbs,all muscle. They are good lookin dogs for sure.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Have enjoyed my Grady pups. Great personalities, no noise issues, like to work, very nice all around. They've been the antithesis of the "hyper FT Lab" but have plenty for the field. My current one isn't old enough to tell much about talent yet, but she sure tries hard. My first one, after a slow start, turned into a pretty promising young dog by 18 months, still hurts losing that one. This is Maggie, littermate to Abby's pup, but I'd say Maggie is a fairly heavy-ish female, probably going to finish around 70-75 lbs. She's tall as well.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd love to see more Grady pup pics please!!


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Rainmaker said:


> Have enjoyed my Grady pups. Great personalities, no noise issues, like to work, very nice all around. They've been the antithesis of the "hyper FT Lab" but have plenty for the field. My current one isn't old enough to tell much about talent yet, but she sure tries hard. My first one, after a slow start, turned into a pretty promising young dog by 18 months, still hurts losing that one. This is Maggie, littermate to Abby's pup, but I'd say Maggie is a fairly heavy-ish female, probably going to finish around 70-75 lbs. She's tall as well.


LOL I love the Second picture...


----------



## cajundogman (Oct 30, 2008)

i have a 15month old that i just passed her 1st and 2nd finished test this weekend with. she got her HR title at 10 months. She is all business in the field and shuts it off at the house. Very easy to traing and learns very quickly. Loves to run blinds and loves anything in water. Being an amature and this being my 1st dog to train i thing her tallent showes itself. Would definitely buy another one. thats her in my avator. Kind of big for a female at 65 lbs but a big baby at home.


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a 15 months old female. She seemed to mature a bit more slowly than my other dogs. Very excited about work but not a maniac. Great line manners. Excellent marker and loves to run blinds. A natural non-cheater - I keep being amazed about her lines on cheating marks and in tune-up drills. And in addition to brains she's got good looks to!

FF, CC no issues. As someone else noted about his pup, mine also didn't like double-T at all but did awesome on swim-by, PBs, and other transition work.

I've exchanged notes with a friend who's got a (male) Grady pup (different dam). Both had episodes of rock and poop eating. 

All in all, I'm very, very happy with her and wouldn't hesitate to get another Grady pup.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Here is a picture of our 13 month old Grady pup. This picture was taken at 5 months old! Needless to say, he's going to be a big boy. He is doing really well in his training. He will get his HRCH and MH titles next spring.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a 2 and a half year old female that is a VERY nice dog. She loves to work and matured very quickly. She started running master tests this spring and got titled with 6 straight passes. We train very little white coat but she finished the 3 derby's we ran with a 3rd a win and a jam.

she is very sensitive and I need to be VERY careful around the water. I dont think she would last one week with a heavy hand.

She is allways trying and has a ton of style. She is fast and very athletic. Great in the house and clean in the kennel.

She is as good a dog as I have ben around, we love her and would take a dozen more.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Mine will be 2 in Nov. She could have cared less about retrieving until FF at about 8 or 9 months then she became a maniac. Moved through the yard at an above average pace. Perfect in the house and has always been a very clean natured dog since puppyhood. Marks very well, still a little uncertain on blinds but always has a good attitiude in training.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

My 6 mo old girl could show up to be a little sensitive too.(ok as long as shes willing -and she is). very Big. 57# last week. Well put together I think. Vocal in general. Just at the tail end of FF but its gone very well so far. 
I am very happy with what Ive seen so far from her. and she looks like she'll mature out very attractive too. The pics seen so far, are very attractive dogs.


----------



## mitchmc (Feb 15, 2010)

i have a 18 month old grady pup. he has done exceptionally well. he recieved his senior hunter title at 14 months and is beginning his master test now. Big motor and lots of desire would describe him. he is going to top out about 80lbs and is tall. he is very good around other dogs and has a burning desire to please. i would get another grady pup in a heartbeat!


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

At 10 weeks old, I can only describe Tuck as: FAST. The rest is TBD, but have all the confidence in the world. Maybe a pimento crusted filet every now and then will help mold him after his dad...

Tony


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

splashbird said:


> At 10 weeks old, I can only describe Tuck as: FAST. The rest is TBD, but have all the confidence in the world. Maybe a pimento crusted filet every now and then will help mold him after his dad...
> 
> Tony


Hey Tony, is your pup out of Kate?
Also, Is your Pirate pup out of Dream?
If so we are 2 peas in a pod!!!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

splashbird said:


> Maybe a pimento crusted filet every now and then will help mold him after his dad...
> 
> Tony


With bird prices as high as they are, it may be worth a shot, but the gas to get them will kill you, unless the new rig has great gas mileage.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

It occurs to me that it's hard to attribute any traits that you see in a pup to one parent or the other unless you know them both very well. I've seen a couple nice dogs out of bitches that I knew since they were puppies and noticed traits and mannerisms that remind me of their moms only to hear people say, he got that from his dad. Grady seems to be a great stud, it should be fun to watch his offspring develop, but don't forget, it takes two to tango.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

splashbird said:


> Yes and Yes. I'll be damn, isn't that something. Look forward to meeting you in GA.


Sorry, had to go to work this morn.
My email is [email protected]
This is bizarre!!!!
Drop me a note
Gregg


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

It was fun to read this with planning a fall breeding to Grady now. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Buzz said:


> It occurs to me that it's hard to attribute any traits that you see in a pup to one parent or the other unless you know them both very well. I've seen a couple nice dogs out of bitches that I knew since they were puppies and noticed traits and mannerisms that remind me of their moms only to hear people say, he got that from his dad. Grady seems to be a great stud, it should be fun to watch his offspring develop, but don't forget, it takes two to tango.


So true. To my knowledge, no dog has been bred to near the amount of very accomplished bitches as Grady.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> So true. To my knowledge, no dog has been bred to near the amount of very accomplished bitches as Grady.


I think Ranger could probably be put into that category too. He certainly has produced well, but mostly with some great bitches. 

Definitely takes two to tango - for the most part.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

tshuntin said:


> I think Ranger could probably be put into that category too. He certainly has produced well, but mostly with some great bitches.
> 
> Definitely takes two to tango - for the most part.


Grady has been bred about eleventy billion times more than Ranger ever was, but yes, Ranger was bred to some nice bitches. A better comparison might be Lean Mac, who was bred a lot and to some very nice females or maybe, Creek Robber who, for a brief time, did quite a few breedings with several being to some nice females. I haven't figured out yet if Grady has produced well because of the sheer volume of his breedings or because he's a good producer, but I had one from an FC/AFC bitch who was a dud, so I'm probably a little biased.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

tshuntin said:


> I think Ranger could probably be put into that category too. He certainly has produced well, but mostly with some great bitches.
> 
> Definitely takes two to tango - for the most part.


I was talking more about of late, but no way Ranger has been bred nearly as much. That's no knock on Grady. I don't think he's had that many people want to breed their top notch bitches to him for nothing. I was just saying that the bitches he has been bred to are amazing dogs.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Charles Grady's oldest litter will turn 4 years old on Oct 5th I believe. Out of that litter 3 of those pups went to FT homes all three have finished AA stakes and my Trav just won a 98 dog Open. It was almost a year later when my good friend Danny Luttrell brought Callie up to breed to Grady for his second litter that litter produced Gizmo #3 derby dog last year. Then Chad Cox bred his female to Grady I know that produced a derby list QAA dog. All three of those females were not titled and most of those pups went to hunting homes or hunt tests.
Then we bred Clint's FC bitch Sister next produced high point derby dog and five out of the six puppies were QAA at 26 months, Ester dog Rylee at 2 1/2 has won a Open and a Am in the last month. Hugh Arthur told me at the national in June that he has two of those pups in training and they may be the best two young dogs he has had in many years. 
In last years derby list he had 18 different puppies that won derbies. Between last year and so far this year his pups have won almost 75 derbies. This year he will have between 4-5 dogs in the top 15 derby points maybe more.

Charles we don't breed alot of so so females and we charge alot more stud fee than most, If you knew how many breedings we could do you would be amazed so to say he has been bred eleventy billion times is a false statement. I'm sorry the pup you got didn't work out not all of them will. I'm not sure what the average breedings are for the cream of the crop in todays world is I'm sure Shac,Pirate,Rough,and Merlyn have all had lots of breedings as they are all awesome dogs and rightfully should be getting lots of breedings to pass on the traits we want to see on Sunday afternoon in the last series.
You or Jacob brought up Ranger, don't know if you ever had the pleasure of watching Ranger run, but I did in trials and in training at Handjem to this day he is the best blind running dog I've ever laid my eyes on. 
This guy laying at my feet doesnt give too ****s about what you guys think about his puppies but it amazes me that you have probably never seen him run with half of a lung and front foot marks or lay down a big waterblind with all the courage of a lion, yet he is just as at home laying on the down comforter snuggling with my 5 year old daughter. You wonder why people want to breed there good females to him the reason is you don't know him. 
Charles maybe you need to change your training program or not spend all your time here being a internet field champion since you are a expert on other peoples dogs maybe they will ask you to judge the national.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Chad Baker said:


> Charles Grady's oldest litter will turn 4 years old on Oct 5th I believe. Out of that litter 3 of those pups went to FT homes all three have finished AA stakes and my Trav just won a 98 dog Open. It was almost a year later when my good friend Danny Luttrell brought Callie up to breed to Grady for his second litter that litter produced Gizmo #3 derby dog last year. Then Chad Cox bred his female to Grady I know that produced a derby list QAA dog. All three of those females were not titled and most of those pups went to hunting homes or hunt tests.
> Then we bred Clint's FC bitch Sister next produced high point derby dog and five out of the six puppies were QAA at 26 months, Ester dog Rylee at 2 1/2 has won a Open and a Am in the last month. Hugh Arthur told me at the national in June that he has two of those pups in training and they may be the best two young dogs he has had in many years.
> In last years derby list he had 18 different puppies that won derbies. Between last year and so far this year his pups have won almost 75 derbies. This year he will have between 4-5 dogs in the top 15 derby points maybe more.
> 
> ...


Chad, you have no reason to try to defend Grady to me. Grady has accomplished more in the field than any dog I'll ever have and has produced quite well, also. You will have to admit, however, that Grady has been bred more than Ranger ever was. That's all I was saying, and I think you took my post out of context or read some intent into it that it didn't have. Even the best studs produce the occasional pup that is not going to make it competitively, and you know that. I compared him to Lean Mac and Auggie for goodness sakes. I'm on the list for another Grady breeding, so I must not think too poorly of him! Kind of seems like I'm putting my money where my mouth is. 

Your suggestion that I change my training program or quit being an internet field champion was a low blow. Why is it no one can ever just respectfully disagree? I'm one of those young guys that trains my own dogs that Lanse Brown says no longer exists. I'm going to keep plugging, and when one of my dogs makes its FC, all the other guys that "spend all [their] time here being a internet field champion" will know they can make it, too.


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

I look very forward to owning a G-man pup one day. I was on the list for a really nice breeding awhile back that unfortunately didn't result in a litter and have been looking for another equally as well bred since.

Out of curiousity, how many untitled bitches has Grady been bred to? I commend Mr. Baker for what he and Grady's team have accomplished, for what the Grady x top bitches breedings will undoubtedly do for the Lab pool in general and for not breeding to every comer out there.

Continued success and health to you, Grady.


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

My Grady X Zucker pup, Nike is 14 months old today! Too many good traits to mention but I was surprised that nobody mention the AIR that these pups can get! I have to inspect every pond and still hold my breathe after I send her! Best puppy ever! Oh, she is pretty cute too!










Nike during swimby training ... 9 months old.










Love her!










Nike on her first birthday!


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

I am a young guy training my own and my my female Named D makes it easier for me. She is awesome.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Littermates who just turned 9


----------

